# Dog shows in Derbyshire?



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

anyone know of any?? x


----------



## Plopstar2003 (May 24, 2011)

I can`t help you in derbyshire, but if you are close enough there are lots of shows at Newark Showground just across the border in Nottinghamshire. they hold shows for many districts in the area and I think some districts are from Derbyshire...not sure if that helps in any way.


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks, i'll have a look


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

You are not too far away from Staffordshire there are a lot of open and champ shows held at Stafford show ground.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Midland Game fair will have a companion dog show, but thats not until Sept.

found these ones:

ObedienceUK

23/7/2011
Derby and District DTC
Derbyshire
DE73 5UB
Open Show
Sally Collins 33 Uplands Ave Littleover Derby DE231GE 01332769002 
Schedule available

Cant see a date on this one:

Just for Dogs Companion Dog Show - Darley Park - Visit Peak District - E&A Details

WELCOME - Caring Cannines

Yew Tree Canine-Fun Dog Show Dates


----------

